# Ask Toolbar deinstallieren - Problem!



## Oberst Klink (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich machs kurz: Ich hab irgendwie die Ask-Toolbar auf meinen Rechner bekommen und will sie jetzt wieder loswerden. Ich habe versucht, sie über Programme und Funktionen zu deinstallieren, was allerdings nie funktioniert. Es kommt immer die Meldung, dass Ich alle Browserfenster schließen soll, damit Ich die Toolbar deinstallieren kann. Allerdings hatte Ich immer alle Browserfenster geschlossen. Ich habe auch dafür gesorgt, dass beim Internet Explorer unter AddOns, die Toolbar nicht mehr aufgeführt wird. 

Jetzt weiß Ich nicht mehr weiter und bitte daher um eure Hilfe! Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Abductee (21. Juli 2012)

Hast es schon im abgesicherten Modus probiert?


----------



## constantinosand (30. Juli 2012)

vielleicht im taskmanager nachschauen ob da was läuft, oder vielleicht auch in den windows diensten

oder du deinstallierst einfach dein programm, dann is womoeglich auch die unnütze ask bar weg


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (30. Juli 2012)

Vllt wurde sie einfach nicht richtig installiert und kann daher nicht deinstalliert werden. Probier mal die Toolbar einfach nochmal zu installieren (lad sie dir nochmal im Netz runter) und dann wie du bereits beschrieben hast, zu deinstallieren


----------



## Eftilon (30. Juli 2012)

Diese Toolbars sind echt ne Plage,

immer mehr Freeware Programme wollen sie einem aufdrücken, man muss arg aufpassen.

eftilon


----------



## constantinosand (30. Juli 2012)

oft bei installationen auf costum (statt express) gehen, da verbergen sich oft nebenhergehende kleine programme


----------



## KratzeKatze (2. August 2012)

Hast du mal im TaskManager geguckt, ob der IE auch wirklich beendet ist? Ansonsten würde ich es mal im abgesicherten Modus probieren oder vielleicht sogar mit einem Programm wie diesem:

Your Uninstaller 2011 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## boehmer_dce (2. August 2012)

Lad dir mal das Programm runter:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/ASK-Toolbar-Remover_43117721.html

und deinstallier damit die Toolbar. Hab damit vor kurzem den PC von meinem Schwiegervater befreit..


----------

